# do catfish fillets contain Thiaminase?



## coug100 (Oct 12, 2006)

???...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## coug100 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yes.


thanks... i didn't know and it has been there main food source for 2 months however i have seen some good growth even my 1 inch rhom is now 2 inches... I will have to switch to tilapia....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it...
I think a lot of the "Thiaminase stunting" thing is hype.
Although in theory it makes sense that it would have a tendency to stunt growth, I've never had a problem with it, when I was a total newbie and didn't know diddly, I fed my reds practically nothing but goldfish and beef.
They grew quite normally and were some of the healthiest fish I've ever had.

Likewise, a friend of mine who lives in Portland, OR has some of the biggest pygos I've ever seen in my life, and he feeds practically nothing but catfish filets.


----------



## coug100 (Oct 12, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Personally, I wouldn't worry about it...
> I think a lot of the "Thiaminase stunting" thing is hype.
> Although in theory it makes sense that it would have a tendency to stunt growth, I've never had a problem with it, when I was a total newbie and didn't know diddly, I fed my reds practically nothing but goldfish and beef.
> They grew quite normally and were some of the healthiest fish I've ever had.
> ...


cool, what i will do is keep it varied, still use some catfish, some tilapia ,krill and silversides. i tried all of them and have them in the freezer but stuck mostly to catfish because they like it best, followed by the silversides and then the tilapia, the krill only the rhom and the red eat the others do not. thanks for your reply...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's best to "Mix it up" a bit.

There always seems to be something that's their favorite.
The last pygo tank I had, krill was their favorite.

So what I'd do, was feed them silversides first, then when they started to lose interest in them, feed them krill, and their frenzy would start all over again, due to their renewed interest in their "Favorite food."

Then, next feeding, I'd do tilapia first, then krill.
That way, I was getting maximum food into them at each feeding.

Just play with their diet and try different things, and if you're intuned to your fish, you'll develop the ideal feeding regimen.


----------

